# しょぼー



## Lyfia

Hi, I don't know if I can post like this, because the source is a game... Sorry if it's against the rules! 

This mobile game (on both Android and iOS) is named "うしろ！うしろ！" if downloaded in Japan, or "Behind You!!" if in other regions. 

What is the word the girl (main character) says when she fails by losing all lives? It sounds like ツブー and I've tried many variations, in both katakana and hiragana, but I can't find it... Meanwhile the screen shows "too bad" in English. I wonder if "ツブー" is the Japanese way of pronouncing it. 

I don't expect anyone to go over the trouble of downloading it, I'm just asking thinking maybe someone here happens to have it installed, or maybe the answer is guessable without even trying. But I'll really appreciate if you downloaded it to help me! 

Behind You!! on the App Store
Behind You!! - Android Apps on Google Play


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

しょぼ～
（しょぼい）
しょぼいの意味 - goo国語辞書


----------



## 810senior

Would it be しょぼーんshobo-n(means feeling down)?


----------



## Lyfia

Thanks SoLaTiDoberman and 810senior! I found that too, but the pronunciation is not quite the same. Still possible though!


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

810senior said:


> Would it be しょぼーんshobo-n(means feeling down)?


しょぼーん might be perfectly fine with this context. 

It seems that I couldn't hear the ん sound though.
Can you hear the ん sound?


----------



## 810senior

@SoLaTiDoberman, お恥ずかしながらただの当てずっぽうです・・・。（小声）


後で知ったのですが、わざわざアプリを落とさなくても、アプリページにある動画のほうでその断末魔らしき声を聞けるみたいです。試しに聞いてみたところ、自分には「きゅわ～」って言ってるように聞こえました。
I found myself hearing the sound in the video attached to the very download page when all her lives are consumed, and it sounds like kyuwaa(きゅわー) to me, neither しょぼー（ん） nor つぶー.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

810senior said:


> 後で知ったのですが、わざわざアプリを落とさなくても、アプリページにある動画のほうでその断末魔らしき声を聞けるみたいです。試しに聞いてみたところ、自分には「きゅわ～」って言ってるように聞こえました。
> I found myself hearing the sound in the video attached to the very download page when all her lives are consumed, and it sounds like kyuwaa(きゅわー) to me, neither しょぼー（ん） nor つぶー.


What you heard as きゅわー sounds きゃあ～ to my ears.

In order to hear the sound requested, I played the game badly, and I got しょーぼー with the subtitle letters of "too bad!"

I didn't think it was 消防 because of the context, and I concluded that it was ショボ.

あとはゲームクリエーターのトランスクリプトを確認するしかないと思いますが、実際に聞いてみると、日本人なら「ショ　ボ～」に十中八九聞こえると思いますよ。あざけるような声のトーンで。
中国語の方が母音やイントネーションが複雑ですので、中国人の方には同意いただけないのかもしれませんが日本人の耳にはそう聞こえると思います。（あくまで私見です。はは。）
(ツブーには全く聞こえませんので、別のコンテクストを見ている（聞いている）可能性もあるのかもしれません。
ゲームのバージョンが違うとか。そうなってくると、このスレッドは「対象がはっきりせず不適切」っていうことでクローズドになるのかもしれませんね。）


----------



## 810senior

補足ありがとうございます。「きゅあー」と「しょぼー」じゃ発音が違いすぎますし、多分違う音ですよね。


----------



## Lyfia

Thank you so much!!♡ (I can read some Japanese but cannot write it yet.) It's very possible that my Chinese ear heard it differently! I really cannot hear the "しょ" part haha. But I think you're right. しょぼー makes perfect sense! This is interesting, even when we learnt the same 五十音, we might still perceive sounds differently due to what we're used to hear.



> 多分違う音ですよね


Yep きゃあ～ is when the girl gets caught by her mother. しょぼー is when she dances too badly.


----------



## DaylightDelight

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> あざけるような声のトーンで。





Lyfia said:


> しょぼー is when she dances too badly.


Ah, then しょぼー makes perfect sense there.  It's an almost direct opposite of すごい.


----------



## 810senior

Lyfia said:


> Yep きゃあ～ is when the girl gets caught by her mother. しょぼー is when she dances too badly.



I too agree it makes sense then.


----------

